# My display video



## mikeq91 (Jul 19, 2005)

Lotus put together a video slideshow of my pictures from my yard display. Check it out. 




Thanks Lotus!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Off to a good start! Was the crawling zombie a static prop or was it activated?
Nice to see you younger guys getting into this stuff. When I was 15, I thought carving a pumpkin or two was work?


----------



## mikeq91 (Jul 19, 2005)

The crawling zombie was used as a static prop... it does move, but we got it on clearance after halloween last year so i don't think it works too well, espcially not on a dirt surface. 

you're right, there seems to be more and more of us younger haunters around... looks like there will be a future for haunting!


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

Awesome Job Mike


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Nice work Mike.


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

Looks great.... the music fits nice too.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

great work there "youngin". liked the way vid was put together gave a clearer look at things so to speak.


----------

